# rat nails



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

I was just wondering, has anyone here tried to trim or file their rats nails. i read somewhere that you can but i was not sure how they react to it. My boys are rather sensitive and i don't want hands to become bad things, they just began to see them as OK.
but they are scratching the heck out of my arms, they like this game where they run up my back and slide down my arms.... :roll: anyone else have this problem and how did you solve it? thanks so much!!!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

you can clip them but i am scared to since my rats are rather fidgety. i am now placing a rock right in front of the door at the bottom of the cage so that they have to stand on it, and i think it helps a little, by naturally filing them down. you can try sandpaper ladders (in the bird aisle at petstores) or you can get these wheels online that you can place a sandpaper wheel in there while they run, but that's only for a short time since it's so vigorous on their nails. the rock was suggested to me from someone on here and i think it was a good idea.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks that sounds like a great idea, my boyfriend told me to do sandpaper in the cage but i didn't want it to be harsh on little feet. i will try that!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

I clipped my rats nails for the first time the other day and it wasn't as hard as i'd expected. There's lots of info online, but i found distracting them with something like mayo or custard worked really well. Also the older the rat, the easier it is - my younger one wouldn't sit still and i only manages to clip has back nails, but it was better than nothing lol. So long as you're confident and quick, it's easy - just make sure you don't get the quick


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I just let them run threw my hands untill they get tired, sometimes it takes two min and other times it is a never ending thing.  Once they do get tired I just sit them in my hand and clip the points. it is not that bad once you do it a couple times. You should also have stit (sp?) on hand it is a stick that will stop bleeding right away if you would hit the quick. you can find it in most pet stores. Good Luck!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

i didnt want to trim my rats nails incase i hurt them so i got them a concrete parrot ladder and it does the trick


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I'm going to get a rock of some sort, possibly for right under their water bottle. Is there anything I should watch out for when choosing a rock?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

mnic001 said:


> I'm going to get a rock of some sort, possibly for right under their water bottle. Is there anything I should watch out for when choosing a rock?


I don't think so. Make sure you disinfect it well, first, and I think you're good to go.


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks so much for the info. im scared to clip my dogs nails and these guys are just never ending balls of energy. :roll: i appreciate all of the comments!!!


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

so any rock will do as long as it's clean? i'll have to do this. i got one of those little rock like hut things for hamsters and they demolished it in 2 days but i did notice their nails were shorter!


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

That's surprising, I wouldn't have expected noticeable results in only two days. Then again, I still haven't ever owned rats. Hopefully I can find a nice rock.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

mnic001 said:


> That's surprising, I wouldn't have expected noticeable results in only two days. Then again, I still haven't ever owned rats. Hopefully I can find a nice rock.


Yep. I also had one of those hamster things made for chewing and wearing down claws - it really is just days before you notice a difference. The only problem I found with them is that they go mushy when you try to clean them. A decent rock would be better, I think.


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

The more porous the rock, the better. I use rocks that I have had in fish aquariums for a few years...initially when I put them in the tanks it looked like a champagne glass, tiny bubbles floating to the top from the rocks for days. It gives the rats better grip and trims the nail all the way around.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I use bricks. They are jagged enough to wear their nails down, and easy to clean. Oh! And they are heavy enough not to move.  I've found some of the rats laid out flat on the brick in the summer though, so I had to get them a marble tile to chill out on instead.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

if your rats like to run on the wheel, i think i saw a wheel that naturally trims their nails as they run. i dont remember if it was a wodent wheel or the normal kind. or if it actually works or not. just another idea i had since mine love to use their wheels.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Berks said:


> if your rats like to run on the wheel, i think i saw a wheel that naturally trims their nails as they run. i dont remember if it was a wodent wheel or the normal kind. or if it actually works or not. just another idea i had since mine love to use their wheels.


Those kinds of wheels have sandpaper inserts. While they do trim nails, the rats have to run/walk on gritty sand paper and it's hard on their little feet.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

ahh well that wont work for my babies. i should have known that sounded too easy.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

haha, the inserts are usually only in for a 24 hour time period, and then not used for a week or two, but i agree that that sounds rough, and you can't guarantee that a smart rat will continue to use the wheel during that time if it knows that sandpaper in wheel = hurty feet, and that the paper will be gone in a little while anyway.


----------

